# How do you know lamb is getting anything?



## Hykue (May 24, 2011)

So, one of my ewes surprised me by lambing a few days early this morning (the breeder told me "not before May 24th"), the day before I planned to lock them in the smaller pen.  She was easy to find, has a ewe lamb who was dry and up-and-about when I found them.  I'm relieved, because it froze last night.

Anyway, Sand (the mama) is interested in her lamb, licks it, and got really upset when I carried to the barn - I stopped and crouched every few steps so she could sniff it and see that it was okay and going towards the barn.  I watched them for about 45 minutes before I moved them, and the lamb seemed uninterested in suckling - I assumed because she already had a belly full of colostrum.  Then I came back to the house to get some warm water for mama, went back out, mixed it with molasses, gave it to her, watched for another 15 minutes.  I kept on coming and going, sitting calmly when I'm out there . . . Sand trusts humans and didn't act too nervous - she would lay down by me.  I watched them for about 3 hours altogether and never saw baby successfully suck - I saw her try maybe twice, and both times Sand turned to sniff the lamb's bum, thus moving her udder out of reach.  Sand is a first-timer.  Baby's tummy looked rounded enough when I first saw her, but looks a little bit more sunken now.  Baby is moving around quite effectively . . . and she's peed twice that I've seen.

How do I know if she's actually getting colostrum when I'm not around?  Should I just stick mama in a headstall and help baby nurse just in case?  I'll get less nervous with experience, right?


----------



## Hykue (May 24, 2011)

So I went back out (I hadn't been out in a few hours when I wrote the previous post), and the lamb was sleeping VERY deeply, Sand pawed at it a bunch trying to get it to wake up . . . it did, eventually, and followed us up to the barn.  It seemed to wake up more when I stuck a collar on Sand and tied her to the fence, then pushed her hard against it.  She fought.  Anyway, after the argument, I felt her udder, she kicked . . . the right side is quite full, tight like it hasn't been milked, and the left side feels totally empty - so should I assume the lamb is sucking the left side dry?  I unplugged the right side and tried to get the lamb to suck (although I don't really know how to do that), and she wouldn't really - she latched on once only to have Sand struggle and pull the teat out of her mouth.  She sucks strongly on my fingers, so I left my thumb in her mouth and milked so that the colostrum ran down my thumb and into baby's mouth (mostly).  I can keep doing that, if I have to.  I would rather not have that fight again, though, she's strong for a little Icelandic.  I'm lost.  My goats stood still for their kids to suck, so I knew eventually the kids would get it . . .

If one side is empty and the other is very full, is that a sure sign that the lamb is nursing?


----------



## Beekissed (May 24, 2011)

I don't know about all that but I know my lamb didn't seem to nurse much and it was all so quick....but I think that is just how they nurse.  That never really changed but he grew into a very fat mama's boy.

They say the lamb's mouth will be cold inside if it isn't getting enough.  

I wouldn't interfer and just watch for a couple of days....if he is active between his naps, I'd say he's getting enough.  

Maybe Aggie could tell you more, though.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 25, 2011)

Some signs that the lamb is nursing are things like if the lamb standing hunched and pathetic looking (has not nursed), if the lamb pees (is probably nursing), if the lamb gets up from a sleep and stretches (has nursed), if the belly feels full (has nursed), and if the mouth is warm (has nursed).  Sounds to me like she has nursed, especially if you felt the udder seemed to be less full on one side.    Lambs won't stand and nurse for a long time, they do more shorter sessions more frequently.  

You can tie Sand up (I prefer halters because they give much more control over the sheep), and pick the lamb up and put her up to the teat.  Use one hand to open the lamb's mouth and the other to put the teat in her mouth.  If she doesnt' act like she wants to suck and is otherwise acting fine, she's probably not hungry.  

Congrats on your lamb!!


----------



## Hykue (May 25, 2011)

Okay, thank you.  I just couldn't imagine she was getting anything in the 3-7 seconds her mom would let her suck before turning around to make sure it was HER lamb (even though there's only one lamb right now).  I guess she must be quick, because all signs point to eating (except the hunched back, but she stands like that momentarily and then jumps and hops around and runs, so I think she's okay).

Thanks for making me feel better, I'm a little nervous!


----------



## albooth (May 26, 2011)

also you could weigh it to make sure it is gaining every day


----------

